# I want to buy a maxima but I have concerns, someone please help!



## psychodoodbrij92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am a college student and need a car to take to campus, I found a 2001 Black Maxima GLE for sale for $3000.00 it has 86k miles and has a few issues.

- Needs brake pads
- Needs wheels balanced
- Has a dent in the rear left side door and door only opens with a push from inside.
- Leather seats are a bit torn up.

-Lastly, the biggest problem and only problem I really have a concern for is that the owner tells me that you have to hold the gas in for 10 seconds on a cold start for it to "not stall". He told me that he had the Idle Air Control Valve replaced, and before he had this replaced it would not idle at all. He said he took it to a dealer and the dealer said it needed a new throttle body and it would cost $1000.00. I drove the car and it drives fine besides the brake pads and balancing of course. He met me half way to show me the car so it was not cold and it started right up. He agreed to take it to advanced auto parts to get the Check Engine Light scanned and the manager said there were three codes.

- PO505
- PO160

-Given the following problems with the vehicle, the age, the mileage and the condition, is it a good buy? 

Also, what needs to be done in order to fix this cold start problem? Are there risks for driving the car this way? What should I do?! I just want to say thanks in advance for any help I can get! My dad has owned a Nissan in the past with issues. 

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## SoundDemoMaxima (May 22, 2012)

I own a 2000 nissan maxima and I have a similiar problem with the cold start up. I live in the high mountains of northern arizona so it can get below zero. My maxima is a standard and when it's below freezing it will sometimes take a second longer to turn over. When it's below zero the car will start and the engine will sound a little softer since it was so cold, but I just rev up the engine to 5000rpm's and he runs like normal. My problem is just the temperature any car will do that in extremely cold weather, but I would definitely take it to a meachic since 10 seconds to hold the gas is pretty long and will end up being a waste of gas. 

As for the throttle body you probably wouldn't need to buy that new. I would at going to a junk yard to find one that would fit since nissans are common cars. And if you don't know for sure if your throttle body does needs to be replaced you can always just try cleaing it. The two cleaner you need you can find at autozone and you can youtube how to clean a throttle body. It's pretty simple just a few screws to tae out so you can get the air filter out and just cleaning.

I love my maxima. We have never had any promblems with it as long as we took care of it. It runs like a champ and has 152k on it and they were some of the hardest miles any car has ever seen (drifting, racing, and going 140mph on the freeway to phx.) It seems like a good buy but I would try to talk him down to 2500 or at least 2750

Hope this was some what helpful.. I'm new to the forum world


----------

